# Egg sharing - help with understanding procedure please!



## Winter Sprout (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello ladies,
My wife and i are being treated through LWC in London... I am donating my eggs to her and an anon recipient. I found out last week that i have been matched to a recipient and that my wife and i need to start taking the pill on day one of our respective cycles. All very exciting stuff! 
The clinic has explained the procedure to us, but i think due to the fact that i was so excited, not much of it sunk in and i'm not really sure of next steps. Rather than go back to the clinic, i thought it'd be best to come here and get real life experiences from ladies in the same situation as us. 
So could anyone explain to us in relatively simple terms what happens next?! How do they match up our cycles? (My cycle is 10 days longer than my wife's)
What happens after this?
How long does this whole process take?
Thank you all in advance for your help


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hiya....

Don't be afraid to phone clinic, that's what they are there for  

As for syncing cycles they will put you on pill then you will probably all stop at the same time therefore forcing your cycles together.

After the pill you will start down regulating and then after having a scan roughly a week or 2 later depending on what protocol you are on and then as long as the DR has worked you will start stimms.

The whole process doesn't take long at all.... I got my BFP roughly 10 weeks after starting pill 

Good luck to you both


----------

